# Kitchen Counter on Top of an Aquarium?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks cool to me, the counter raises up to access the aquarium.  Would you have this in your kitchen?  Mine's too small, but if I had a large fancy kitchen, I'd think about it, lol.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 9, 2015)

All I can think about is having to clean that.  Well at first and then, I was thinking how nice the wall backdrop is and if I should duplicate it when I move to the next apt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

If I could afford an aquarium like that, I'd afford to hire somebody to clean it regularly.  Last 20 gal aquarium I had when i was young, I used to siphon out the water for cleaning by sucking on a small hose until the flow started into a bucket.  I'm tellin' you, if the timing's not right, it's not a pretty picture. :eeew:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 9, 2015)

No thanks.  Not in MY kitchen; much less under the working counter.  Could get stinky.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 9, 2015)

My son has an aquarium and a special fish that licks the inside walls of the tank clean of algae, so very little maintenance there LOL.

Same here tho, If I had that kind of a kitchen, I'd have the moola to pay someone to clean.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 9, 2015)

No way here, I do not want more work, I'm doing my best to eliminate it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

My husband bought one of these to keep the tank clean.  When it was tiny, I just thought it was ugly.  When it grew quickly like a weed, and darted around the tank, I was actually scared of it.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 9, 2015)

that one looks big. Not very pretty, poor thing.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2015)

That counter is beautiful IMHO! I once saw a bathroom vanity as an aquarium on TV, but can't compare to yours, SB.


----------



## jujube (Mar 9, 2015)

My late husband had saltwater tanks for a while and that's something I don't ever want to think about taking care of again.  You have to keep "on top" of a saltwater tank constantly or it gets out of hand.  We gave it up after we had taken a notion to raise seahorses.  We had eleven big males and one hot-to-trot female.  Wouldn't you know it.....eleven gay seahorses.  She'd swish back-and-forth with that "hey, sailor" look and they'd all huddle together in a corner of the coral until she gave up.  Of course, I don't blame them....the male carries the young.  Unfortunately, we went away for a weekend, left the whole thing on automatic; the heater thermostat malfunctioned and cooked them all.  We couldn't even get an appetizer out of them.  Bummer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

Hubby talks about getting a saltwater aquarium, and we both love the fish, they are beautiful.  But I tell him I'm against it, and he would have to care for it completely on his own.  Also, when we go camping for a couple of weeks, we'd have to have a neighbor come in to care for them.  I don't think we'll ever get one, if we do, I double the fish would last...even the fresh water ones didn't fare well.


----------

